
Ask HN: Which language should be taught for Web? - fratlas
We have a web applications course at our university, and tomcat servers are used as the mode of learning. I find this to be fairly dated, as a tiny percentage of web development jobs list java as their language of choice. I enquired to the school why they don&#x27;t upgrade to python, node or PHP and they quoted that java will earn you a bigger salary through big data (really though?).
======
brudgers
Sure, they could teach something different and then the students would learn
something different, at the expense of not learning other things.

My advice is to learn what they school teaches and if there's something that's
not being taught that might be important, try to learn that outside of class
because learning outside of class is a skill that will work after college.

Good luck.

------
jgotti92
Depends, It is easier to switch from Java to Python than the other way around.
Java is mostly used in big companies while Python is used in StartUps.

The best would be of course if you have courses which teach both of these
languages.

~~~
fratlas
That's the thing, we had a very early introduction to java. This course is 50%
learning the quirks of java. Even Rails would be better in my opinion...

